# Simple quick cod for supper



## jcam222 (Feb 10, 2020)

Not a lot of time after work to do anything to crazy. I had bought a couple nice pieces of cod over the weekend to cook for my wife. Funny story I cooked this up and plated it just before her normal arrival time before remembering she had a dinner with her co workers after work!  

Very simple cook. I had a couple leftover shallots from a couple weeks ago so I cooked those up with some mushrooms. Fish is just pan fried in some avocado oil with a very simple rosemary, garlic and salt mix. Served it on a bed of the shallots and mushshrooms with a lemon.  Side is a simple Caesarish type salad , romaine heart with some freshly shredded parmesan , my homemade creamy Caesar  and capers. Dressed it up with a slice of parmesan  topped with an anchovy on top a sweet red pepper. That it simple and delicious. I will share the dressing in case anyone is interested.  There are a lot of fancier ones but this is straight forward, eggless and delicious. 

Creamy Eggless Caesar Dressing
2 cloves of garlic minced
1 tsp anchovy paste
2 tbsp lemon juice
1 tsp Dijon mustard
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1 cup mayo
1/2 cup of freshly grated Parmigiano- Reggiano 
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp black pepper

I usually make a double batch and then thin it a bit to the consistency I want with some heavy cream. Its a luscious dressing. 

Here are the plated pics. Thanks for looking!


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 10, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Funny story I cooked this up and plated it just before her normal arrival time before remembering she had a dinner with her co workers after work!



Oh Jeff...I am all too familiar with that. Happens a couple times a week around here   Brain farts run rampant for me sometimes.

Outside of that, your meal looks absolutely fantastic!! I love cod but Hell, you could keep that and just give me a plate of the shrooms and I'd be thrilled. Seriously my friend, that looks astonishing.

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Feb 10, 2020)

I never thought about having fish with shrooms like this before. I must say I'm impressed with how this looks.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 10, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I never thought about having fish with shrooms like this before. I must say I'm impressed with how this looks.


Thanks Steve, lol sometimes my meals are based on what I need to use up in the frig!! This was one of those times! Tasted pretty good.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 10, 2020)

Nice for I'm always looking for more cod recipes to help us consume our freezer full of this fish.  Is that rock or ling cod?   Yes for Shrooms with cod!!


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 10, 2020)

I would like to know what you call a hard cook.  That looks way to nice for a quick cook to me.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 10, 2020)

cmayna said:


> Nice for I'm always looking for more cod recipes to help us consume our freezer full of this fish.  Is that rock or ling cod?   Yes for Shrooms with cod!!


I have no clue :)  Its just cod I bought at Kroger.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 10, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> I would like to know what you call a hard cook.  That looks way to nice for a quick cook to me.


Yesterday was a hard cook, I spent the part of a day to prep and then better part of a day to cook  between the clod, cowboy beans, Daikon fritters and the blackberry cobbler. Yesterday wore me out LOL


----------



## xray (Feb 10, 2020)

Very nice meal Jeff! Fish looks awesome!!


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 11, 2020)

I love fried cod fish and your plating is absolutely beautiful, nice job! Like, RAY


----------



## tropics (Feb 11, 2020)

I have to agree fried Cod is great the meal is as always just to pretty. Likes
Richie


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Feb 11, 2020)

Cod, halibut, crappie, walleye, striper (rock fish) or any kind of white fish is what we like here....and that looks great (except I am not a fan of caper or chovies) so I would lose them, but the rest would be devoured.

LIKE!

John

PS - I do like chovies on the end of a hook when fishing for stripers....


----------



## IA pigsNcrops (Mar 29, 2020)

Looks great,  wife and I do love cod, this will definitely be on the list to try!


----------

